# Goldfish tank



## thebrick

Few questions.

1) can you keep african clawed frogs with them
2) red eared sliders if purchased small?
3) how big do black moors get?
4) what are a good clean up crew for a gold fish tank?


Thats it for now. Thanks in advance


----------



## StripesAndFins

1. ACF's are mean and tropical i believe and there for wont work. 

2. RES need part land so i would say no and they might even eat your GF

3. Most goldfish get like 12" so i would think that for a black moore

4. Depending on the tank size. Remember, no fish will eat poop so if that was what you were looking for you might as well forget about it. If it is a large tank like 55g and up you might be able to keep a common pleco. A snail might work though.

Hope this helps. 

BTW: remember: Goldfish need atleast 20g's for 1 golfish and 10g's for every other one


----------



## Ghost Knife

thebrick said:


> Few questions.
> 
> 1) can you keep african clawed frogs with them
> 2) red eared sliders if purchased small?
> 3) how big do black moors get?
> 4) what are a good clean up crew for a gold fish tank?
> 
> 
> Thats it for now. Thanks in advance


1) No. They are tropical and really need a tank to themselves. My wife's aunt has a 40G with several of them in about 6 inches of water and they fight over food and get rather large.

2) No. Turtles or sliders need their own tanks and need something extremely large.

3) They get about as large as a softball if you include their fins.

4) Golden Dojo Loaches and Common Plecos.


----------



## trashion

Re: size...

Here's a picture of one variety of fancy goldfish that should give you some idea as to how massive these fish can get:


----------

